# Chris Clark / Motown



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Very recently I had the opportunity to spend an afternoon and evening catching up with a good friend who I haven't seen in about 5 years. When she was in her late teens and early 20's, Chris Clark recorded for Motown and toured with many of their famous artists. While she never had a breakout song, she stood out in other ways - she is a 6' tall platinum blonde! After her early recordings she became an executive at Motown's film and TV division and co-wrote the script of the Diana Ross film about Billy Holiday, _Lady Sings the Blues_ for which she had an Oscar nomination.

These days Chris is much more involved in art photography but she does occasional gigs and had a photography exhibit, Motown Legends, that accompanied the _Motown, the Musical_ tour.

For those of you who remember Stevie Wonder's 1969 hit "Yesterme" - Chris recorded it in 1966...





...and from 2008...


----------

